# Any problem with drain from second story bath running down uninsulated exterior wall?



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

Original question answered (thanks to KTS and the good book).

New question below.

My plumbers left me with this (see pic). All the notches in the joists are immediately below a cast iron bathtub on the floor above. I'm going to have to repair all the floor joists. Before I meet with the service manager tomorrow to discuss remedies - need some advice. The major problem, as I see it, is re-directing the drain pipe from the bath.

Can a drain line be run down an exterior wall in a 70-80 year old home with no exterior insulation?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

What does your code book say?


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> What does your code book say?


 
Gaah! You would send me there!

Okay, Okay, the good book sayeth:



IRC P3001.2 said:


> ... no portion of the above grade DWV system ... shall be... concealed in outside walls, or in any other place subjected to freezing temperatures unless adequate provision is made to protect them by insulation...


 
Guess I deserved that.

Thanks.

*Next question - if the interior of the house is heated, do I really need a self limiting heat tape?*

(This really is a question for the plumbing pros!)


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

"Can a drain line be run down an exterior wall in a 70-80 year old home with no exterior insulation?"

Although not recommended we have all been backed in to situations where less than desirable solutions have been used to solve the problem. Just guessing, but the code book is probably not an issue. (Flame ON) 

Yes it can.


----------



## iHandy (Oct 10, 2007)

One more data point to consider:

My house is getting on to be about 100-years old now. The main stack/drain is cast iron and runs through an uninsulated exterior wall cavity, then through a semi-heated crawlspace. 

So far, no problems have resulted from this arrangement even though it does get cold here during the winter.

Cheers


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

griz said:


> "Can a drain line be run down an exterior wall in a 70-80 year old home with no exterior insulation?"
> 
> Although not recommended we have all been backed in to situations where less than desirable solutions have been used to solve the problem. Just guessing, but the code book is probably not an issue. (Flame ON)
> 
> Yes it can.


griz.We have to remember that some of these Neanderthals don't live in sunny California like we do.I guess some places it actually freezes outside in the winter.Crazy,I know huh.....:laughing:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Panzer5 said:


> My plumbers left me with this (see pic). All the notches in the joists are immediately below a cast iron bathtub on the floor above. I'm going to have to repair all the floor joists. Before I meet with the service manager tomorrow to discuss remedies - need some advice. The major problem, as I see it, is re-directing the drain pipe from the bath.



Drop the waste below the joists and build a soffit for it.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Try to talk them into a soffitt around the room that way it looks intentional. Or a coffered ceiling or tray ceiling?


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hmm... That last idea sounds promising. The plumbing co's service manager and I discussed lowering the ceilings or running a soffit. We'd already rejected lowering as a diminishment of value (high ceilings are prized) and a single as unattractive - but hadn't considered doing a coffered or tray.

Might have to give it some thought.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

I have to correct you. . . you stated that your plumbers left you with the situation. They were in fact butchers and should be referred to as such.

Keith


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree. The guy who did that 'work' actually caused me a bunch more problems than shown here - I just didn't want to belabor the point. Besides butchering the joists - he didn't even slope the drain line...

Anyone know of a good plumber in Louisville, KY?


----------

